
Show HN: Curated list of tech-related events in Italy - ildoc
https://github.com/ildoc/awesome-italy-events
======
izietto
* [https://2019.rubyday.it/](https://2019.rubyday.it/)

* [https://2019.vueday.it/](https://2019.vueday.it/)

~~~
ildoc
thanks! I'm going to add them right now

------
mercxry
Good job! I'm unlucky because I am either not interested on those or
interested but too far from my location :(

